# Best tool Belts for Elect. Work



## shotdown

Just got a new job with an Electrical Contractor. What are considered some of the BETTER utility belts worn by Electricians. If you know, what in your opinion makes a tool belt really good. Is there a belt you would wear for residential work but not for commercial and vise versa? This company does both kinds of work.


----------



## K&R

I always used the Klien 5167. Now I use alot of bags instead. But im dieing to try out one of these they are pricey http://www.occidentalleather.com/product/belt-free/stronghold-beltless.html


----------



## MDShunk

The suspension rig that Ken posted a link to is the way to fly. Lacking that, I've added a set of LBE suspenders to my belt that I got at the Army surplus store. Keeps the weight off your hips.


----------



## MDShunk

I always used the Klein 5167 too, but I recently got their big nylon version of that bag. Well, it's a little different, but so far it's nicer. I usually have a left side bag of some sort to hold wirenuts and other junk. I've always had my hammer in the middle of my back.


----------



## Speedy Petey

One word: Occidential Leather 


OK, two words.

I have these and LOVE them:








http://www.occidentalleather.com/product/electrical/1579-toolbelt.html


----------



## oldnslow

I tried the suspenders years ago. Found that when working overhead I was lifting the weight of my bags each time I reached up.

Now it is a good padded belt or a first year tool carrier.


----------



## JohnJ0906

I like the Klein 5165 myself. I tried the 5719 (nylon) but it wore out far too fast, IMO. I use a carpenters nail pouch left side for wire nuts and staples. Hammer in the back, same as Marc. Sometimes suspenders, sometimes not.











(Picture shows the old tool pouch 5719)


----------



## oldman

I use two pouches...sometimes the 3rd one on the side...


----------



## brian john

I have not carried a pouch for 30+ years. For a long time I used a canvas pouch, then a canvas brief case, I now use a tool brief case, I find it easy to keep track of tools and it protects the test equipment I utilize daily.

Posted previously


----------



## GregS

Wouldn't it depend on the type of work you do? Service versus rough-in/terminations?

If you were doing service work, you'd probably be doing a bunch of troubleshooting trying to find a problem and then fixing the problem.

If residential rough-ins, you are drilling a lot of holes, pulling wire, nailing boxes, etc..

If I do rough-ins, I don't want to be wearing a pouch. I don't need screwdrivers, pliers, etc.. It just slows me down. One pair of cutters, Sharpe, and tape, and those I can put in my pockets.


----------



## MDShunk

GregS said:


> Wouldn't it depend on the type of work you do? Service versus rough-in/terminations?


Agreed. A commercial electrician might just sit his bags on a tea cart that is pushed from room to rool. A factory electrician might have a rolling tool box or a golf cart to carry the tools. I saw a guy servicing phones in a tall building the other day that had a specialized back pack that held his tools.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Brian, I see that little bristle brush in your case. My regular supply guy started carrying that exact one recently. I haven't gotten a chance to ask him yet so I'll ask you. 
What are you using it for?


----------



## Pierre Belarge

Speedy Petey said:


> Brian, I see that little bristle brush in your case. My regular supply guy started carrying that exact one recently. I haven't gotten a chance to ask him yet so I'll ask you.
> *What are you using it for*?


 
Brian
I have the same question as Pete. Great NY minds stink alike...I meant think alike. 

I also do not carry a tool pouch anymore. I have an old plastic hingetop type of tool box. I carry my testers in the bottom portion and just enough tools for the job...about 100 lbs worth...just kidding. In the old days it would be 100lbs, today I am too old for that.


----------



## MDShunk

I have a little junk paint brush for removing chips out of the panel if I hole saw a knockout.


----------



## macmikeman

Speedy Peetey, you is da man. That looks like just the thing I have been searching for all over town. The website directed me to the only place around that carries it.


----------



## Speedy Petey

COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john

We use paint brushes to clean equipment, We do EPM's (electrical preventative maintenance) every week end and clean panel bottoms CB's insulators, ECT.


----------



## shotdown

*Back on topic*

Well I ordered and received my new Occidental Leather 1579 Pro Electrician Tool Belt. I've worn it for two days now and it works great! Alot of the Journeyman on site were not aware of this manufacturer but like what they see. The main shortcoming is that wearing the new belt does not make me an instant PRO Electrician. Oh well, some things you just can't buy!:001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk

shotdown said:


> Well I ordered and received my new Occidental Leather 1579 Pro Electrician Tool Belt. I've worn it for two days now and it works great! Alot of the Journeyman on site were not aware of this manufacturer but like what they see. The main shortcoming is that wearing the new belt does not make me an instant PRO Electrician. Oh well, some things you just can't buy!:001_huh:


Glad it's working out for you. 

Did you take it out and drag it through the dirt a little bit, so that it didn't look brand spanking new? :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey

shotdown said:


> The main shortcoming is that wearing the new belt does not make me an instant PRO Electrician.


Sure it does. It says it right on the package. :thumbup:


----------



## shotdown

I'd probably be more inclined to throw it around in the mud if it were all leather. Anywho, for those who don't know me and, if they ask, I thought I could just tell them my first belt lasted 12 years and it was time to replace!


----------



## wraiths

Got a question for everybody when you buy a new leather pouch do any if you put something on it to soften it up a bit? In the past i have used ball glove conditioner just wondering what ya'll use . Thinking about getting another leather one went thru 2 nylon ones in the last year an a half the bottoms keep giving out.


----------



## John

I don't think this was on the required Tool List.  

View attachment 225


----------



## JohnJ0906

wraiths said:


> Thinking about getting another leather one went thru 2 nylon ones in the last year an a half the bottoms keep giving out.


I've had good use out of Codura nylon pouches, usually Craftsman. My left-side nail type pouch is nylon, and several years old. My right hand Klien tool pouch is leather, same style I've used for years. (3rd in about 15 years). I tried one of their nylon ones, and a) I didn't like the way it was set up and b) Didn't hold up. That said, I usually swear by anything Klien makes.


http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/tools/?action=view&current=HPIM1225.jpg

Picture shows the nylon one on the right hand side. I've replaced it since.











with this one.


----------



## wraiths

Yeah i just got a klein 5165 leather pouch but its as stiff as a board, wondering if any of you put any thing on them to soften them up a bit?


----------



## JohnJ0906

I've never bothered. I really like to "wear it in" so to speak. IMO, the leather will last longer that way.


----------



## sparkysteve

I've got 6 years on a Cordura CLC belt and pouches. They are due for replacement. But, I'm dissapointed they don't make that style anymore.


----------



## Gummi Bear

I bought a Boulder Bag setup when they first hit the market, about the time I started in the trade.










A few years ago, the belt wore out, and wasn't comfortable, so I replaced it with a heavy duty belt from Cully, metal buckle.

http://www.boulderbag.com/index.html


----------



## Greg

This is what I use. I do both new construction and service mainly commercial. I use the cheap nail pouch for rough-in's and the the big bag for service. I can carry all but the biggest of my tools and sockets. I do have a tool pouch that I've had for 20 years but don't really use any more.


----------



## JohnJ0906

C'mon Greg, you can jam more tools than that into that tool bag! :laughing: 

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/tools/HPIM1226.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/tools/HPIM1228.jpg


----------



## chrisb271

Yeah Greg,be honest now,your amongst friends,Did you spend time tidying that bag up because mine looks just like a pile of tools on the floor :laughing:

Takes me a while to find the handle !

Regards 

Chris


----------



## brian john

Chris not only did he straighten it up he cleaned it or better yet bought a new one.


----------



## chrisb271

Yeah sure thing Brian John,he must have fixed it up,i wonder how long it took him to get each one of those rolls of tape the same ??

:laughing::laughing:

My tool bag looks similar to JohnJ0906's bag :thumbup:


----------



## Greg

It is actually a hot link to the place of purchase. Next time I'll take a picture of my disgusting bag and maybe as a bonus a picture of my filthy van. :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906

I think we have a thread going with work truck pictures.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Speedy Petey said:


> One word: Occidential Leather
> 
> 
> OK, two words.
> 
> I have these and LOVE them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.occidentalleather.com/product/electrical/1579-toolbelt.html


To you guys who have these, how much did you pay for them? Ebay has 3 different brand new belts for sale right now. Curious about how you feel they are priced.

$159 - http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Occidental-...ryZ42362QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$189 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Occid...ryZ42362QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$239 - http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Occidental-...ryZ42362QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gampa

I quit useing a belt many years ago after my chiropractor told me that that was coasing my back problems 
I use a standard small tool box and keep my Kliens in my back pocket
I have 42 years in the trade and have never needed a belt That includes resedential comercial and industrial.
So if you want an arthritic back then stay with the tool belt but if you want to see old age without a buggered up back then young fellow change now.


----------



## threewire

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004T838/ref=br_fq_2

Light, cheap, and will hold the basic tools and junk you typically need. In fifty years ill still have my back (hopefully)


----------



## gampa

I see alot of wireman with the bucket and it is very similar to having a tool box The main thing is to keep your tools away from pouches that you wear 
For about $6.00 you can buy a tool box but make sure your hacksaw fits 
I carry my hacksaw with the handle and padlock it there


----------



## randomkiller

I use the Carhartt apron all the time for small stuff and a couple tools, so it isn't much weight on the back/hips. I have a CLC pouch with a shoulder strap and top handle that hangs it nicely on the side of a ladder or scaffold, which is where it can usually be found.


----------



## randomkiller

Greg said:


> This is what I use. I do both new construction and service mainly commercial. I use the cheap nail pouch for rough-in's and the the big bag for service. I can carry all but the biggest of my tools and sockets. I do have a tool pouch that I've had for 20 years but don't really use any more.


 
Husky tools are one thing but to advertize for home crapo is just too far out there. I have to go there out of location far too often, they would have to pay me huge bucks to wear there logo.


----------



## gilbequick

I used to be a big HD fan, not anymore. I like Lowes much better. The people are nicer, the service is better, the store looks nicer and is more well lit, and they always seem to have more of what I'm looking for. It seems the past dozen times I've gone to HD it's a crapshoot if they have what I want. I always go to Lowes first.


----------



## Greg

I'm in HD all the time since we have a contract with them to service 44 of their stores in Central Florida. So if I need something I just get it, if it isn't a specialized tool. The nail pouch is for mainly wire nuts and screws.

Trust me I can't stand working on their buildings because it is always a nightmare. But I do manage to drum up alot of business from people standing in the electrical section with a dumb look on thier face. The only time I like HD is when I'm working on the parking lot in the bucket truck ( it's always nice to look down :thumbup: ) or an the Novar panels.


----------



## gilbequick

What is a "Novar" panel?


----------



## Greg

gilbequick said:


> What is a "Novar" panel?


The computerized panel that controls all of their lighting inside and out and the AC units. It controls all the smart breakers and runs off firmware (software embedded on EEPROM's). It can also be remotely accessed from headquarters in Atlanta, Ga. It is their EMS (Energy Management) system.


----------



## faber307

*Service tool pouch*

I'm almost 100% service. Very little major rough in.
this setup gets me through most days.

And I love the magnet trick.


----------



## guschash

I like the pouch from Sears and I have bucket, just a bucket no pockets. I keep a 9 draw tool box in the truck. When I worked as a industrical electrician we had a bench that we pulled around. It had just about anything we needed.


----------



## gampa

An industrial electrician with a bench is a new one on me.
a comercial electrician with a bench I have used As they say I am learning each time I go on this site I think thats great


----------



## faber307

Gummi Bear said:


> I bought a Boulder Bag setup when they first hit the market, about the time I started in the trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago, the belt wore out, and wasn't comfortable, so I replaced it with a heavy duty belt from Cully, metal buckle.
> 
> http://www.boulderbag.com/index.html


That's alot of zhit to carry!


----------



## spinny

Actually i carry a belt similiar to that one , it's a husky belt but the pockets are not moveable, it stays loaded pretty much like that with drivers on one side pliers etc.. on other and nail pouches for screws nails wire nuts etc... and i haven't needed to carry anything more with me


----------



## excellencee

I have the same pouch as Tab Faber. My kids call it my butt pouch. My youngest carries one at vo-tech. I usually have a canvas nail apron on also during rough-ins.


----------



## Chicagoguy

A lot has been said here about belts and bags/totes, but what are your opinions on bucket organizers?


----------



## gampa

Why all kinds of stuff can fall and get put into it 
It's an added expence
It doesen't load on a plane worth a s--t
I was always a traveller I have worked out of my home local mabe 3 of 40 years 
When I travel I go lite and don't forget the tool list . Yes you have all these goodies but a true construction electrician should not use any of his own tools The co. should have to supply ALL tools These are things we old timers fought for , Walked picket lines for Our families went hungry for and now the young fellas want to give it away,
As a union man I can travel anywhere in the world with a job waiting for me when I get there 
I say start with a tool bucket and end with a push dolly Not Likely


----------



## Speedy Petey

Gamps, I think the ability to easily take our tools on a plane is WAY down on the list of priorities to most of us regular folks. :laughing:

If I have to fly somewhere the only things I car about taking are a bathing suit and a few fishing poles.


----------



## gampa

When your local area runs out of work because of a ressesion then you travel in order to feed your family Either you are a construction electrician or a maintainance electrician 
I understand that the US is on the brink of a recession. 
While working in sanFransico I met brothers from coast to coast and Mexico and Canada 
When the hall calls we go anywhere in the world That to me is a construction electrician


----------



## Speedy Petey

gampa said:


> When the hall calls we go anywhere in the world That to me is a construction electrician


Key words: "to [you]"

If someone told me I had to go (far) out of town for work I'd find another job. I REFUSE to be that far from my family for work. And I absolutely refuse to live away from home for work. I was offered this once and turned it down flat. 
I saw this early on which is one of the main reasons I refused to go union. I saw guys from my area going into the city (and farther) every day making tons of money. Most had 2-4+ hours a day commuting, were hardly ever home. But hey, they made great money. Many were still miserable.
At the same time I saw guys from all over coming into the area to work. To me this made NO sense. 
I still to this day see the union workers traveling hours a day to get to jobs. 
Sorry, this is NOT for me.

I also strongly disagree with this statement:
_"Either you are a construction electrician or a maintainance electrician "
_I am an electrician. Period. I can do pretty much anything in the trade that needs to be done. 
I don't need a label just because of where I work in relation to where I live.


----------



## randomkiller

gampa said:


> When your local area runs out of work because of a ressesion then you travel in order to feed your family Either you are a construction electrician or a maintainance electrician
> I understand that the US is on the brink of a recession.
> While working in sanFransico I met brothers from coast to coast and Mexico and Canada
> When the hall calls we go anywhere in the world That to me is a construction electrician


 

I hate to tell ya but, we are in a recession, or as the politicians like to say a "_heavy economic down turn". _Just ask people at Bear Stearns, who had nice IRA's on Friday.


----------



## gampa

randomkiller said:


> I hate to tell ya but, we are in a recession, or as the politicians like to say a "_heavy economic down turn". _Just ask people at Bear Stearns, who had nice IRA's on Friday.


I feel for you brothers I've been der and done dat 
There is lots of work in the tar sands in Fort McMurray Alta. Canada Calls are 200/ wk. Thins are opening up in Vancouver B.C. Can. before I retired I knew where all the jobs were in the world but now I'm out of the loop 
When thing get tough banter your dispatcher to find out where there is work When you hit these big jobs there is no commute you live very close to the jobsite and the co, pay all the bills (room and board)


----------



## Thomp

Hey, there is plenty of work in Korea and China.


----------



## gampa

Thomp said:


> Hey, there is plenty of work in Korea and China.


Yes and the wages are pretty good as they are looking for trainers 
Mabe we could ship them some of our hot shot apprentices that think they know it all or some of our old timers that want to learn some more


----------



## LGLS

Speedy Petey said:


> Key words: "to [you]"
> 
> If someone told me I had to go (far) out of town for work I'd find another job. I REFUSE to be that far from my family for work. And I absolutely refuse to live away from home for work. I was offered this once and turned it down flat.
> I saw this early on which is one of the main reasons I refused to go union. I saw guys from my area going into the city (and farther) every day making tons of money. Most had 2-4+ hours a day commuting, were hardly ever home. But hey, they made great money. Many were still miserable.
> At the same time I saw guys from all over coming into the area to work. To me this made NO sense.
> I still to this day see the union workers traveling hours a day to get to jobs.
> Sorry, this is NOT for me.


Petey,

Just the ability to travel IF needs be keeps wages in one area competitive with others. Gampa's personal example is very extreme. But if you were building a nuclear power plant in the middle of Bum**** Ohio, how would you staff that project? With the local Ma & PA Kettle Electric? I don't think so. 



> I also strongly disagree with this statement:
> _"Either you are a construction electrician or a maintainance electrician "_
> I am an electrician. Period. I can do pretty much anything in the trade that needs to be done.


I disagree Petey. Nobody does everything. If you work in one area and most of your experience is with a few local contractors, I can guarantee you there is work out there you will never see or touch, and cannot possibly become proficient at without working alongside those who have done it many times before. 




> I don't need a label just because of where I work in relation to where I live.


It's not so much a label as a classification. Any competant tradesman is capable of learning ANY aspect of the industry.


----------



## gampa

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Petey,
> 
> Just the ability to travel IF needs be keeps wages in one area competitive with others. Gampa's personal example is very extreme. But if you were building a nuclear power plant in the middle of Bum**** Ohio, how would you staff that project? With the local Ma & PA Kettle Electric? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree Petey. Nobody does everything. If you work in one area and most of your experience is with a few local contractors, I can guarantee you there is work out there you will never see or touch, and cannot possibly become proficient at without working alongside those who have done it many times before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much a label as a classification. Any competant tradesman is capable of learning ANY aspect of the industry.


As a construction electrician we travelled
I worked maintenance and found it borring ( my own thoughts)
I find that the electrical trade is very diversified as a journyman you have the tools to learn .Your ticket is your licence to learn.
I have many years in the trade and each job I go on I learn something new 
The most important thing to learn is don't think you know more than your fellow worker and play SAFE


----------



## Speedy Petey

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I disagree Petey. Nobody does everything. If you work in one area and most of your experience is with a few local contractors, I can guarantee you there is work out there you will never see or touch, and cannot possibly become proficient at without working alongside those who have done it many times before.


I understand you point. What I disagree with is the concept that you are either one or the other; construction or maintenance. 

I actually have done MUCH of what we do in this trade. Of course there are aspects that I haven't though.
For instance, I am very weak in classified area work, although I have done some. I did quite a bit of motor controls work, but not much in recent years. Sometimes I bend a ton of metal conduit, sometimes I don't touch it for weeks. Sometimes I do new work and renovations, sometimes I do 10 troubleshoot calls a week. I actually happen to be a very good troubleshooter.

My point is, I am BOTH a construction electrician _and_ a maintenance electrician.


----------



## gampa

When I speak of maintenance I have in mind an electrician who works for 1 co. such as Shell or Quintet Coal etc. A co. who is manufacturing something and this is a steady job 
You do very little actual maintenance when you work for a construction co. If you run a truck and do odd jobs for a construction co. this is not maint. 
We are getting beyond the point of this thread 
I will talk at you on other threads and don't forget to play safe


----------



## Chicagoguy

Sooooo, how about that bucket vs. bag - the downside I see is that there is no shoulder strap.


----------



## gampa

I have tried them all and I found the tool box the best and the cheapest BUT I carry my kliens and screwdrivers in my hip pocket 
Mind you it took me a lot of years to learn this also I sit on my tool box while working on low stuff like plugs
It is a matter of what you like or dislike


----------



## LGLS

Generally, the tool bag is in the gangbox all day and I carry only the tools I need to do what I'm doing in my pocket. The opposite pocket is my wallet so the weight is distributed evenly. :grin:


----------



## JohnJ0906

Chicagoguy said:


> Sooooo, how about that bucket vs. bag - the downside I see is that there is no shoulder strap.


Personally, I have tried both, and I hate the bucket - too much stuff falls in, and falls over in the truck all the time.


----------



## randomkiller

Chicagoguy said:


> Sooooo, how about that bucket vs. bag - the downside I see is that there is no shoulder strap.


A bucket is only good for a guy doing resi that walks in the door and down it goes. If I had to carry one of those things as far as I walk sometimes I would be done at 0900. If it wasn't for an apprentice and a cart on the jobs I've been on lately I'd be at the chiropractor daily.


----------



## randomkiller

Speedy Petey said:


> Key words: "to [you]"
> 
> If someone told me I had to go (far) out of town for work I'd find another job. I REFUSE to be that far from my family for work. And I absolutely refuse to live away from home for work. I was offered this once and turned it down flat.
> I saw this early on which is one of the main reasons I refused to go union. I saw guys from my area going into the city (and farther) every day making tons of money. Most had 2-4+ hours a day commuting, were hardly ever home. But hey, they made great money. Many were still miserable.
> At the same time I saw guys from all over coming into the area to work. To me this made NO sense.
> I still to this day see the union workers traveling hours a day to get to jobs.
> Sorry, this is NOT for me.
> 
> I also strongly disagree with this statement:
> _"Either you are a construction electrician or a maintainance electrician "_
> I am an electrician. Period. I can do pretty much anything in the trade that needs to be done.
> I don't need a label just because of where I work in relation to where I live.


 
I have gone on the road between divorces and marriages a few times. I did it for a change of pace but the experience was fantastic. The difference in the work (maint./construction) isn't as big a difference as the mind set. Living in a hotel and working on a remote site takes some getting used to.


----------



## Speedy Petey

randomkiller said:


> I have gone on the road between divorces and marriages a few times. I did it for a change of pace but the experience was fantastic.


This I totally understand. It's just not for me. 

Being happily married from a relatively early age (24), having kids and always being a homebody, the thought if this to me is unnerving.


----------



## randomkiller

I've been married since I was 18, 4 wives ago. Happily, at times.


----------



## Mountain Electrician

If I'm doing resi or commercial, I have an apron with pockets for tools, and for industrial maintanence, I stick a 10-in-1, 8" cresent, needlenose and a Fluke T5-600 in my back pockets - that'll cure what ails 'em.


----------



## randomkiller

Mountain Electrician said:


> If I'm doing resi or commercial, I have an apron with pockets for tools, and for industrial maintanence, I stick a 10-in-1, 8" cresent, needlenose and a Fluke T5-600 in my back pockets - that'll cure what ails 'em.


Pretty much same here, Carharrt apron for capacity issues. 11 in 1, 8" adj., 8" needlenose, mini mag, 1/8" straight dvr, and T-5 does it for most of my jobs.


----------



## JBIRD

I'll never shop HD ever again! I sent my GF in there to the Electrical Department to get a ITE breaker. And the Electrican that was working sent her back home with a Square D. I **** a brick! I went back for the Schooling for him.


----------



## Speedy Petey

JBIRD said:


> I sent my GF in there to the Electrical Department to get a ITE breaker. And the Electrican that was working sent her back home with a Square D.


The WHO that was working there????
I don't think so.


----------



## JBIRD

Yes: i know the WHO! But the Manager that helped me out when i came back told me he was a electrician for a few years and knew his stuff. But with the little test i gave him. I knew he wasn't that BRIGHT! I went back 3 weeks later on a weekend.And guess who wasn't working there anymore! Lowes is my shopping place



Speedy Petey said:


> The WHO that was working there????
> I don't think so.


----------



## Speedy Petey

I tell you what. NEITHER is any better. 
If you must go in there know what you want before hand. Don't bother asking questions.


----------



## gilbequick

Don't depend on the person working in the electrical isle to be of much help. Some are, but most are not. 

Also, I rarely go to Home Crapo any more. I like Lowes MUCH better. They always seem to have more of what I want and it's easier to find. And the people are nicer. And have you guys noticed that they've expanded their electrical tools section? Much more Ideal and Greenlee products with a shrinking Klein section. Plus some Extech tools, which are not big name brand but are of decent quality. Their selection is MUCH better than the Crapo's.


----------



## randomkiller

Many of the places I work are in industrial parks that also have a Grainger's in them, so we go there for on the fly purchases. Problem is I have to go myself if I'm only with an apprentice because the counter guys only know catalog numbers and can't offer any help with anything. God forbid you wanted to cross match a 460v 1hp 3450 motor, they don't have a clue.


----------

